# Old Enermax Case



## Liquiddragon (Dec 18, 2005)

Does anyone know the model name or anything about this older model Enermax Case, I'm trying to find the model number/name for it, I just have it lying around in my garage.


----------



## TechSOS (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the closest thing I found to your Case. It looks like a newer model stemming from yours. Hopefully it helps.

Enermax CS-517LBFS-B+ Mid-Tower Case


----------

